# il materiale fu recuperato



## alessandra82

Hola,
¿cómo puedo traducir materiale recuperato?

Frase original:

Il materiale per scrivere il libro fu recuperato da X negli archivi della Facoltà di Storia.

El material para escribir el libro fue recuperado/recobrado por X en los archivos de la Facultà de Historia.

Gracias


----------



## Agró

El material para escribir el libro fue recuperado por X en los archivos de la Facultad de Historia.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que "recuperare" se traduce como "obtenido" o "compilado" en este caso.


----------



## 0scar

Supongo que quiere decir _recopilado_, salvo que el material haya sido _recuperado_ de un incendio o algo así, o _recuperado_  porque estaba pérdido.


----------



## alessandra82

0scar said:


> Supongo que quiere decir _recopilado_, salvo que el material haya sido _recuperado_ de un incendio o algo así, o _recuperado_  porque estaba pérdido.



estaba puesto en los archivos


----------



## 0scar

Entonces es _recopilado_.


----------



## Massimo_m

Ho l'impressione che _"recopilado"_ abbia più la sfumatura dell'italiano _"compilare"_, riordinare o rielaborare un insieme di materiali già a disposizione di tutti.
_"Recuperare"_ da un archivio, spesso, implica anche uno sforzo per rinvenire e portare alla luce documenti che altrimenti non sarebbero fruibili da chiunque.
In definitiva, se il significato è _"riportare alla luce qualcosa da un archivio"_ utilizzerei proprio_ "recuperar"_ che, secondo le prime due accezioni proposte dal Diccionario RAE, indica il riacquistare qualcosa che s'aveva in passato o il rimettere in servizio ciò che era inutilizzabile.


----------



## alessandra82

Massimo_m said:


> Ho l'impressione che _"recopilado"_ abbia più la sfumatura dell'italiano _"compilare"_, riordinare o rielaborare un insieme di materiali già a disposizione di tutti.
> _"Recuperare"_ da un archivio, spesso, implica anche uno sforzo per rinvenire e portare alla luce documenti che altrimenti non sarebbero fruibili da chiunque.
> In definitiva, se il significato è _"riportare alla luce qualcosa da un archivio"_ utilizzerei proprio_ "recuperar"_ che, secondo le prime due accezioni proposte dal Diccionario RAE, indica il riacquistare qualcosa che s'aveva in passato o il rimettere in servizio ciò che era inutilizzabile.


----------



## 0scar

No hay diferencia entre _recuperare_ y _recuperar_.
Solo se puede recuperar lo que estaba o se creía perdido o dañado, si "estaba puesto en los archivos", si simplemente el material estaba en los archivos, *en principio,* el material no estaba pérdido ni dañado.
En otras palabras nadie sabe porque "fu recuperato da X", y para poder traducir hay que saberlo, caso contrario  hay que traducir literalmente sin preguntar: recuperare=recuperar


----------



## chlapec

Hola. Yo creo que en este contexto es bastante frecuente el verbo *extraer*. "El material ... *ha sido extraído* por XXX de los archivos..."


----------



## alessandra82

chlapec said:


> Hola. Yo creo que en este contexto es bastante frecuente el verbo *extraer*. "El material ... *ha sido extraído* por XXX de los archivos..."



Me parece genial!


----------



## Neuromante

*Recuperare* se usa cuando estás reuniendo un montón de material. Casi siempre es un falso amigo de "recuperar", que se usa sobre todo con cosas perdidas o fuera del alcance. 
Por ejemplo: He *recuperado* el uso de las piernas/He *recuperado* los CD que se había quedado mi ex. Que en italiano se dirían con "Ho riavuto/ho ripresso"

En este caso se está hablando del lugar en el que X reunió el material para escribir el libro, salvo que se trate de un archivo histórico y se haya llevado a cabo un trabajo casi exclusivamente de investigación _para reunir el material_ creo que lo mejor es "obtenido" o "recopilado" (Casi con toda seguridad el contexto obligará a usar esta segunda palabra)


----------



## honeyheart

Massimo_m said:


> _"Recuperare"_ da un archivio, spesso, implica anche uno sforzo per rinvenire e portare alla luce documenti che altrimenti non sarebbero fruibili da chiunque.


Para este sentido (validado por alessandra82 en el post #8), yo siempre escucho "rescatar":

*rescatar*
3. Recobrar algo perdido u olvidado:
_mira lo que he rescatado del desván_.
(WR)

El material estaba en los archivos, pero estaba simplemente depositado ahí, sin uso ni atención de nadie, quizá hasta habían olvidado su existencia, y esta persona lo rescató y le dio provecho.


----------



## ninux

Neuromante said:


> *Recuperare* se usa cuando estás reuniendo un montón de material. Casi siempre es un falso amigo de "recuperar", que se usa sobre todo con cosas perdidas o fuera del alcance.
> Por ejemplo: He *recuperado* el uso de las piernas/He *recuperado* los CD que se había quedado mi ex. Que en italiano se dirían con "Ho riavuto/ho ripreso"
> 
> En este caso se está hablando del lugar en el que X reunió el material para escribir el libro, salvo que se trate de un archivo histórico y se haya llevado a cabo un trabajo casi exclusivamente de investigación _para reunir el material_ creo que lo mejor es "obtenido" o "recopilado" (Casi con toda seguridad el contexto obligará a usar esta segunda palabra)


 
Perdóname la corrección, Neuro, a parte de que se te escapó una s demás en "ripreso" en italiano se usa también "ho *recuperato* l'uso delle gambe/ho *recuperato* i CD che si era tenuto la mia (il mio) ex." Se dice igualmente "recuperarsi" o "riprendersi" de una enfermedad...

Entonces al final voto por Oscar, me parece bien recuperar


----------



## Massimo_m

ninux said:


> Perdóname la corrección, Neuro, a parte de que se te escapó una s demás en "ripreso" en italiano se usa también "ho *recuperato* l'uso delle gambe/ho *recuperato* i CD che si era tenuto la mia (il mio) ex." Se dice igualmente "recuperarsi" o "riprendersi" de una enfermedad...
> Entonces al final voto por Oscar, me parece bien recuperar



Sono pienamente d'accordo. 
In italiano _"Recuperare_" significa anche ritrovare ciò che si credeva perduto, come un file cancellato dal computer o un documento che s'era smarrito o di cui addirittura non si conosceva l'esistenza (l'esempio del file m'è venuto in mente perché è il primo risultato che s'ottiene su google se si cerca recuperare).
E' vero quello che dice Oscar, per cui sarebbe utile sapere qualcosa di più sul contesto; ma di per sé _"recuperare da un archivio"_ suggerisce immediatamente il frutto d'una ricerca su archivi storici o comunque su documenti non immediatamente accessibili alla generalità, più che l'estrazione dallo stesso archivio di dati catalogati ma conosciuti da tutti. In quest'ultimo caso non ci sarebbe bisogno di _"recuperare"_ ciò che già è disponibile.
Scusate se mi incaponisco , ma continuo a preferire _"recuperar"_ che mi sembra il calco esatto del nostro _"recuperare"_.
In tutti i casi, vi ringrazio per questa bella discussione .


----------



## chlapec

Massimo, quello che dici mi sembra molto giudizioso; vorrei comunque fare due osservazioni: 1) non sono d'accordo su quello che dici sul vocabolo *estrazione*. Il fatto di *estrarre* implica un certo sforzo (di ricerca, ad esempio). 2) non mi sembra che *recuperar* in questo contesto sia un calco esatto, al livello di significato, di *recuperare*, posto che, mentre che in questo contesto il verbo recuperare _suggerisce_ (secondo le tue proprie parole) il frutto di una ricerca oppure il riacquisto di quello che era perduto o dimenticato, in spagnolo non lo suggerisce, ma significa proprio questo e nient'altro.

Non so se mi sono saputo spiegare.


----------



## ursu-lab

Un altro suggerimento, a parte "recuperar" che secondo me va benissimo, così come "rescatar" suggerito da Honeyheart: "fue hallado"...
Immagino che il materiale sia stato "recuperato" nel senso di trovato/scoperto/salvato - dopo ricerche più o meno lunghe - in mezzo a documenti antichi e dimenticati di un Archivio Storico.

"Recopilar" non può essere perché vuol dire "raccogliere", "compilare", e non "recuperare".


----------



## kreiner

ursu-lab said:


> Un altro suggerimento, a parte "recuperar" che secondo me va benissimo, così come "rescatar" suggerito da Honeyheart: "fue hallado"...
> Immagino che il materiale sia stato "recuperato" nel senso di trovato/scoperto/salvato - dopo ricerche più o meno lunghe - in mezzo a documenti antichi e dimenticati di un Archivio Storico.
> 
> "Recopilar" non può essere perché vuol dire "raccogliere", "compilare", e non "recuperare".


 
Un altro voto per "rescatar".


----------

